
API is the future of marketing - sinzone
http://www.businesseviaitaly.com/en/etiquette-/api-is-the-future-of-marketing.html
======
triiiiista
GigaOM's article on API: "The Building Blocks for a Successful API Strategy"
[http://gigaom.com/2011/03/19/the-building-blocks-for-a-
succe...](http://gigaom.com/2011/03/19/the-building-blocks-for-a-successful-
api-strategy/)

